# Morgoth's iron crown



## deadlyLLAMAgod (Aug 29, 2021)

Hey guys! This is my first post. Was hoping maybe somebody could help me find some silmarils for sale or possibly morgoth's iron crown with accurate silmarils in it. I can only seem to find one crown on Google for sale and the 'silmarils' in it are all the same color. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 29, 2021)

Beren? Is it you?


----------



## deadlyLLAMAgod (Aug 29, 2021)

Ealdwyn said:


> Beren? Is it you?


Pwahahaha


----------

